# built some skiis - Thanks!



## glycerine (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks again to the info you guys provide on this forum. I built some skiis for my router and have been using it to plane some small boards for an accent table that I am building. I'll post some pictures when I can...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Sounds great Jeremy. Harry has been working on the next video: Building a template box. This is the perfect item to use with your new ski jig.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Jan 24, 2012)

Pictures....or it didn't happen... <hehe>


----------



## glycerine (Jan 19, 2012)

Here are a few pics...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I like it  made in the KISS way ,nice job

===



glycerine said:


> Here are a few pics...


----------



## glycerine (Jan 19, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> I like it  made in the KISS way ,nice job
> 
> ===


Thanks! Yes, very simple.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice! I like KISS!


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeppers, this one is so simple and elegant a rock like me can digest it...


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks cool, but being new at this, I'm having a little trouble seeing the what problem it solves. I hope this does not come across as being critical, because that is not my intent at all; I am just trying to learn.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chris


It's just one way to keep the price down for woodworking projects that you want to make  much of the lumber you get now days is not flat and true unless you put out big bucks for it or put out big bucks for tools to get it that way ( planer for just one of them) with the ski jig you can get the job done for a song.

The tool that can do many jobs ( the router)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aWze4UM32U&feature=channel

==



Chris Curl said:


> Looks cool, but being new at this, I'm having a little trouble seeing the what problem it solves. I hope this does not come across as being critical, because that is not my intent at all; I am just trying to learn.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

sorry about the multiple posts ... is there anything attached to he bottoms of the skis to reduce the friction? something like that UHMW plastic maybe?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

UHMW Slick Tape works well, but it's best to put wheels on them like they say it's rolls easy-er than dragging it around,I used tape for a long time and then I found out about the wheel  on it's side that will push to chips right of the way and no need to roll over the chips .

UHMW Plastic Sheets and Strips


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aWze4UM32U&feature=channel
==



Chris Curl said:


> sorry about the multiple posts ... is there anything attached to he bottoms of the skis to reduce the friction? something like that UHMW plastic maybe?


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Jeremy,

They look good, but you might want to round the bottom edges of your skis just a bit to keep them from catching on any fibers or roughness that may be on the surface of your table. I always try to keep my bench surface clean and smooth when using my skis, and I had square edges on them when I first started out, thinking that this would be better to keep sawdust and chips from getting under them, but I had more trouble with them catching on minute bench surface imperfections and no problems from chips and sawdust getting under them. An alternative might be to use UHMW tape on the bottoms as Bob has just suggested, but I haven't tried this.

Charley


----------

